# A Note To Say Hi



## Capn (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi everyone! I just came across Controlbooth today. It looks like a great community so I joined up. In fact, this is the only forum I've joined. I have been on both sides of the sound board and about 5 years ago got a real job as a tech director and as such have been discovering a passion for light/stage design and trying to learn as much as I can about it. As for video/IMag, it's a necessary evil, so I tolerate it.


----------



## Logos (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard. As you may have gathered we are a happy bunch of lunatics. Join the fun and post your questions and ideas so we can help or hinder.


----------



## Van (Aug 2, 2007)

Welcome Aboard Capn' !

Logos beat me to the welcome, but I'll be the rest of the guys to the normal questions. Where ya from ? Have ya got a website? 
Hope you have fun here. Don't take anyone but me seriously though.


----------



## Capn (Aug 2, 2007)

Van said:


> Welcome Aboard Capn' !
> Where ya from ? Have ya got a website?


Thanks a lot, guys! I've seen other forums where people took themselves way too seriously and am excited to see that the sanity has been checked at the door. I like the thought of having a community to bounce questions and ideas off of and a place that if I can save someone a headache I've run across I can give back to the community.
I'm in Fort Wayne, Indiana and am the TD at a large church where we don't take ourselves too seriously either. I am currently working on a personal web site for my production company where I do all sorts of stuff from CD projects, commercials for TV/radio to Mac repair for other businesses in the area.
Thanks again for the great welcome!


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Capn! 

It's a great community and you'll learn a lot to. It's amazing there's an expert around here for just about everything you can imagine. There are also a lot of great young people just starting out who really appreciate the advice of the old guys like Van. 

We've got a couple of big church Tech people around here... I know there's one guy who runs a youth program with an amazing budget... don't remember who it is. 

Just watch out for those Australians and their Metric system. It's going to destroy us all you know.


----------



## Van (Aug 3, 2007)

Wait you mean the old guys don't apprieciate my "near-boundless" amounts knowledge, Only the kids enjoy it ?


----------



## CHScrew (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome the CB.


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 3, 2007)

Van said:


> Wait you mean the old guys don't apprieciate my "near-boundless" amounts knowledge, Only the kids enjoy it ?



uh... basically yes.


----------



## Capn (Aug 3, 2007)

Metric? Next thing ya know you won't be able to see anything but kilometers for miles and miles! ; )


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 4, 2007)

Capn said:


> Metric? Next thing ya know you won't be able to see anything but kilometers for miles and miles! ; )



Hurray!! He is one of us!!!


----------



## Logos (Aug 4, 2007)

You and India. Hmmm.


----------

